
How to telnet into an iOS app and get an interactive console. - probablycorey
http://probablyinteractive.com/2010/8/20/ios-interactive-console.html
======
saurik
I recommend people also check out Cycript (what we use on jailbroken devices
to introspect into running applications these days; I know that the wax guy
has actually been learning a lot from the Cycript project).

<http://www.cycript.org/>

------
JohnnyUtah
I don't see how this would work. How can you dynamically create a
UIViewController and add to the app after it has been compiled?

~~~
loumf
Objective-C is pretty dynamic and has support for querying and altering
classes at runtime.
[http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/documentation/Cocoa/R...](http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/documentation/Cocoa/Reference/ObjCRuntimeRef/Reference/reference.html)

